

Project Idea: TL;DR browser add-on - olalonde
http://syskall.com/project-idea-tldr-browser-add-on

======
sorbus
TL;DR: overlay comments like this onto webpages, and allow the community to
vote for the best summary.

------
cfinke
<http://www.greatsummary.com/> has been around for quite a while. There was a
Firefox add-on for the service too: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/5321> (which I actually wrote for the GS team), but it hasn't
been updated in a while.

------
olalonde
I asked this on HN a few days ago and didn't get any feedback. I hope this
time I'll get some comments... otherwise I'll have to admit it isn't such a
great idea!

~~~
ggchappell
Not sure whether this ought to be done or not. Certainly abstracts [that's the
traditional word for "TL;DR" and it also has the advantage of not being
pejorative] would be a useful addition to the web, but I don't know whether a
browser plug-in would be the best way to do it.

Off the top of my head, encouraging authors to provide their own is a Good
Thing, but they can easily incorporate that into their own websites, so no
plug-in is needed. What is really needed is a culture that encourages such
things (as, for example, the culture surrounding academic writing has, for
decades).

As for off-site abstracts, might including such things in sites like HN (see
the comment by sorbus) be an effective way of presenting them? And sites like
HN already include the voting.

------
sunchild
Sounds like <http://www.instapaper.com/>

